# Menopause



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

For all of you who have been there...was menopause easier physically and emotionally than you had anticipated or was it more difficult?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have not been through it yet but my mom is going through it now. She hates it! She was on the "patch" for a few years and now they have taken her off of it. She seems to handle it pretty well in my opinion but the hot flashes are driving her batty.It is worse than she thought it would be she said.Jleigh


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

My Mom just went through it a few years ago and she had no problems. She said she had one hot flash and it was over. I know they say if your Mom had it easy, you will, too, but I am SO different from my Mom and even though it is years away, it worries me.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

It stinks. No time now, or I would regale all you younger ones with all the hoary details.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I guess I'm going through perimenopause, and it's awful! 'Course, I do have some special problems that are probably making it worse. And I would wager a bet that many IBS ladies would have a tougher time of it than the average person. Can't wait [sigh] for the "real thing."


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've felt increasingly horrible since about age 41 and I'm 46 now. I started on bioidentical HRT in January and feel almost like myself again.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Tiss, what is bioidentical HRT? Is it still synthetic hormones? I won't be able to do traditional HRT because estrogen gives me migraines. I will need an alternative and hope I can find one!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Lauralee! This is some awful weather we're having isn't it? Bioidenticals are plant derived hormones that are exactly the same chemical makeup as your body. We have 2 compounding pharamcists in Tulsa and I get 1 prescription of tri-iest and testosterone from the Apothecary Shoppe and USP testosterone cream from the other compounding shop (way out south on 81st). I take Prometrium which is natrual progesterone too. I started picking up books reading about HRT and the different methods, types, etc. It was very helpful. I've had no side effects from the bios but I did have side effects with Estratest (synthetic form of HRT).


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Tiss, It is rather rainy today, isn't it?







I'm thinking we may need to start building the boat! Thank you for the information. Do you need a prescription to get these special concoctions? I ask because in my experience with doctors, they are always very set in doing things one way and always balk when I suggest alternatives. I am still several years away from menopause, but I am definately feeling the hormones starting to shift in that general direction. It does sound like the bioidenticals might be a viable alternative for me. They mix it up to fit your individual needs, right? I have already considered the progesterone for PMS. Isn't it fun being women?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I just got "The Wisdom of Menopause" by Christiane Northrup, MD. All the various estrogen and progesterone options are explained in there, and there are also charts. I haven't read the rest of it yet, but so far it seems clear and comprehensive.


----------

